# Peel Island, QLD, 03 Jun 14



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Found myself with time available to head out on the water on Tuesday. Launched from Cleveland Point around 1030 in amazing conditions. The water was clear and glassy, wind was non-existent and the temperature was warm without being scorching. Packed in the yak was a range of soft plastics and a couple of hard bodies for trolling on the way out to West Peel Artificial Reef.

So apart from the perfect conditions, the day started out routinely enough - Waterproof GPS - isn't - found batteries corroded from last trip out a couple of weeks ago. No worries, I can always use the sounder to find a decent reef cluster right? WRONG! Sounder starts reading 60m, 15m, 60m, 15m.... About half way there. Nothing is going to spoil the day though so I decide to smile, live with it and just 'wing it'.

The reef is cluttered with stink boats, most anchored up and bait fishing. I decide to avoid the queue for a fish and go for a drift, flicking SPs. After a couple of hours my persistence has been rewarded with a short strike, two bitten off t-tails and a grinner. Okay, so obviously a new tactic is called for - I spend much of the next two hours trolling a laser pro and a deep diving crank bait. At times I sight manic bird action in the distance and paddle kilometres, finally arriving in time for the birds and bait to disperse. On the long paddle back I also run straight into a bait ball which I originally think is being smashed by sharks, but as I get closer it appears to be long tail tuna??? I followed that bait ball for 15 mins, casting SPs and poppers along the edge and eventually resorting to trolling directly through the middle, but all for nil result. No wonder that grinner was smiling so hard!

I paddled back as the sun began to fade. Despite catching a big fat doughnut, I had dugong surface within metres of the yak, seen turtles everywhere (but didn't catch any!), been surrounded by tuna and also experienced some incredible conditions.

Well worth the day out and a great starter for the rest of the week.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds like fun regardless


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice conditions, better luck next time with the fishing.

Out of interest how long does it take to paddle out to the artificial reef?


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

damo83 said:


> Nice conditions, better luck next time with the fishing.
> 
> Out of interest how long does it take to paddle out to the artificial reef?


It's about 4.5 km, so takes me about 30-45mins depending on conditions.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know if you have caught a long tail before or what soft plastics you were using, but a 3 inch paddle tail in white or silver cast into the middle of the bust up seems to work fine.

The bait fish they are feeding on are small. [about 2 inches]

No need to move the plastic to much, they will smash it on the drop and when you hook up hang on and enjoy the ride.

Good luck for next time.

Cheers Greg


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

squidlips, great report.

dont feel bad about the longtail, they always seem incredibly fussy about what they will take.

I saw a school out near peel one sunday that must have been surrounded by 20 boats.
people were trying chromes. soft plastics, hardbodies, bait, even flies but no one got one.

i think its often amazing what tiny little bait they are feeding on.
i'd have a little silvery sparkley soft plastic like the old power baits. that seems to be what the bait balls often are.

Peel fishes well on dawn and dusk and seems better on a run in tide around those times.

it can be a bit dead during the day.
hop into horseshoe bay for a whiting fish in daylight hours.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

krustayshen said:


> I don't know if you have caught a long tail before or what soft plastics you were using, but a 3 inch paddle tail in white or silver cast into the middle of the bust up seems to work fine.
> 
> The bait fish they are feeding on are small. [about 2 inches]
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg - as it turns out that's exactly the SP I tried using - in ghost white. I also tried a reidy's popper in white. I have never caught a LT but have read other posts about them being fussy so I guess that was just the case on the day. I reckon round that area they would be pretty hot targets so must be pretty switched on!


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

grinner said:


> Peel fishes well on dawn and dusk and seems better on a run in tide around those times.
> 
> it can be a bit dead during the day. hop into horseshoe bay for a whiting fish in daylight hours.


Thanks Grinner - May give that a crack one day. Thought in the deeper water I may have picked up a few pan size snapper or a Grassie. Wasn't too worried tho - as I said it was a beautiful day and actually nice not to return home stinking of fish for once! :lol:


----------

